# Metro Alliance



## Pkmirau (Jan 6, 2011)

Any callbacks


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Unofficial... 9 dogs back to Qual 4th, 1-3-9-11-21-26-29-31-36. Watermarks Saturday morning.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Unofficial callbacks to wb open - static reception so here goes: 1 (yay!) 2,4,7,8,11,19,21,23,25,26,27,33,36,37,38,40,44,45,47,48,49,52,54,55 poison bird on a point - hope your fave is in this group!!


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Dang! No Lulabelle and Joe! I see Holland and Doc are still in.

Oh, sorry Ms Ingham and Joe. I overlooked number one. But now Holland is out.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Again, unofficial-- callbacks to open water marks - tomorrow 1- lulabelle 2,7,8,19,21,23,25-manny,27,33,36-boley37,40 aaron K, 45,47, 49 slider,55. Amateur land blind - yet another poison bird, pretty close to the line, that's all I know for now.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Any derby info?


----------



## RonDoc (Apr 29, 2011)

Qual
1st 9 Pete
2nd 31Ron
3rd 3 Michael
4th1 greg
RJ 29 Paul
I think these are correct?


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Any info from the open or am?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open is running last few dogs. Good test half or less have done it clean.
Am to last series with 11 I think. Don't have numbers. AM waiting for Open to finish as rain has made all but main road impassable.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Derby placements?


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Got the word from Rob he won the open with Sky. Sky is qualified now for the national with 2 wins.

Open results:
1st Sky rob -2 nd blue gierman-3rd manny Bickley -4th slider hays - RJ lulabelle Piland 6 jams


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Little Bluebird told me that Clayton and Maestro won the Derby!! I believe this is 3 derby wins in a row for Maestro. Congrats Clayton and Danny Hass....


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Little Bluebird told me that Clayton and Maestro won the Derby!! I believe this is 3 derby wins in a row for Maestro. Congrats Clayton and Danny Hass....


2 back to back wins, a Jam and a 3rd win in 4 weeks. Way to go Clayton Taylor/Muddy Paws Retrievers, Maestro and owner Danny Haas!

Maestro is the real deal!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Cowtown said:


> 2 back to back wins, a Jam and a 3rd win in 4 weeks. Way to go Clayton Taylor/Muddy Paws Retrievers, Maestro and owner Danny Haas!
> 
> Maestro is the real deal!


Thanks for clarification.


----------

